# Any chocolate lovers out there?



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG...I have to share this with you guys. I was at the CA HR Conference last week and won a raffle that had a box of chocolate with the most amazing chocolate I've ever had short of European. The guy makes some unusual kinds--soooooo yummy!

His name is Jean Michel Carre and he calls himself "The French Chocolatier of the American Riviera"--LOL. He's got a shop in Santa Barbara and Carpinteria.

The package is really nice too--makes for a great gift, but seriously you need to try it for yourselves. Sadly, I only have a few left--I've been disciplining myself to 2 pieces a day.

Here's the website...French Chocolates Santa Barbara Carpinteria - Choco Cali Bressan

Let me know if you try it and what you think--Tony is sick of me saying "MMMMM" all day LOL...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I will look out for them, and try his chocolate, if I find it. My DH has a friend in San Francisco who makes out of this world chocolates too. We went to a tasting once where we tried different single origin chocolate. So....I totally get the MMMMM all day long, and the disciplining yourself...I do one a day....because we can only get it when we actually see Belinda...and we have to give some away. Once, Alan gave a piece to his friend, who proceeded to chew it up, rather than letting it melt in his mouth. Alan would not give him another piece.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I will look out for them, and try his chocolate, if I find it. My DH has a friend in San Francisco who makes out of this world chocolates too. We went to a tasting once where we tried different single origin chocolate. So....I totally get the MMMMM all day long, and the disciplining yourself...I do one a day....because we can only get it when we actually see Belinda...and we have to give some away. Once, Alan gave a piece to his friend, who proceeded to chew it up, rather than letting it melt in his mouth. Alan would not give him another piece.


I'm so glad you get me! That's so funny about Alan. Tony is concerned about the fat content, so I told him to stop being a party pooper--once in a while, it's okay. I hope you find these--I think you can buy on line too, I'm just not sure how expensive it is--I'm just happy I won the raffle. BTW, I also won 3 trackers that can help you find your car or phone--I haven't looked at those yet-LOL!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

These sound delicious, I have to watch the fat (high cholesterol) and have a few Hershey eggies every now and again - sometimes too many. If he was closer though, I'd have to try it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> These sound delicious, I have to watch the fat (high cholesterol) and have a few Hershey eggies every now and again - sometimes too many. If he was closer though, I'd have to try it.


I may buy some through the website during the holidays--if I do, I'll send you some!!! I'm definitely not close enough to go to either store.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> I may buy some through the website during the holidays--if I do, I'll send you some!!! I'm definitely not close enough to go to either store.


Oh that's nice of you to offer, but that's too much. I appreciate the thought though. I seem to find plenty of chocolates to sample here - why are so many delicious things not that healthy??? LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I honestly think there has been way too much hype on the dangers of fat. But, even so, chocolate doesn't have all that much fat. Brenda, allow yourself some chocolate, but when you do, make sure it is the best. Never, ever put Hersheys or Nesltes in your mouth. That isn't even real chocolate. I have said that I only have one very small piece, and it is so satisfying...it is Nirvana. Fat is not nearly as destructive as sugar, and everything that is low fat is high sugar. Enjoy some quality crafted chocolate...without guilt or fear. Put a small piece of quality crafted chocolate in your mouth, let it melt, let in engulf your senses. Chocolate is a gift from the earth, it is a sensual experience, that is why it has been associated with love for centuries.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh they look wonderful, don't laugh, I have never had a really good chocolate, my high end version is Dove candy:blink: I've always figured chocolate is all the same. Lol


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Oh that's nice of you to offer, but that's too much. I appreciate the thought though. I seem to find plenty of chocolates to sample here - why are so many delicious things not that healthy??? LOL


Okay, but if you change your mind, let me know! I know what you mean! Someone needs to invite something yummy and healthy!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh my gosh they look wonderful, don't laugh, I have never had a really good chocolate, my high end version is Dove candy:blink: I've always figured chocolate is all the same. Lol


Paula,

You don't know what you're missing! It's not the same at all. I used to work for Godiva and believe it or not the Godiva from Belgium was 100 times better than the U.S. made--secret is the cocoa and water!!! I typically like milk chocolate, but I'm finding myself liking all of the ones in the box--minus coffee or nuts--I don't like either LOL!

xo
Kim


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Chocolate, did someone say chocolate? I'm a chocohaulic! The darker the better.. Hubby Al was never one for sweets but being married to me, I've brought him over to the "dark side" mmmmwwwaaa!
When we were in NYC we went to Maison D' Chcolat on Madison Ave, spent $60 and walked out with a small bag of chocolates,, sooo insanely good.
We're ruined for Hershey , we'd rather get to good stuff since, life is short.. Al brought me some chocolates at the hospital each time I've had surgery and when I have chemo..What a sweetie..
What's funny is we found some really good chocolate bars, in of all places, Dollar Tree, called Landmark Confections, oversized chocolate bars, we get the dark chocolate and they're a $1 ! Not all chocolate is expensive,lol!
Also Aldi's has European or Swiss chocolate and butter cookies,, they have milk and dark chocolate..can't remember the name but they come in a dark brown box, only $2.50 a box..
Can you tell I'm a chocohaulic? Lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh, I gotta get the Tahitien...Tahitian vanilla flavored dark chocolate ganache, covered with dark chocolate.
Champagne Truffles
Dark chocolate ganache enhanced by Marc de Champagne, covered with dark chocolate, rolled in cacao powder.

Now this is a useful thread.Lol


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I love chocolate, but I gave up fat and sugar about a month ago. After breaking my toe, I gained so much weight. Luckily by taking those two things out of my diet and back to exercising, I was able to drop 13 lbs! Maybe one day I will get to have a bite but right now I am trying to behave


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think I just might have to spoil myself and get a small box, yup that's what I'm going to do :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh my gosh they look wonderful, don't laugh, I have never had a really good chocolate, my high end version is Dove candy:blink: I've always figured chocolate is all the same. Lol



when I next meet with Belinda, I promise to get some of her earth shaking chocolate for you my dear, sweet, darling, friend....that is a promise.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, for years the only good chocolate was the very darkest. None of the fine chocolates were even addressing milk chocolate. But lately some of the best have been presenting very fine milk chocolate...and I have to say, I LOVE it. Until recently the only milk chocolate we had was from mass producers of fourth rate ick. But, lately there are very fine producers delivering excellent milk chocolate. It is so smooth, it is heavenly, it is a divine symphony in your mouth.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Excuse me while I drool. :wub::wub: I'm a total chocoholic but only eat the good stuff and really don't have a taste for milk chocolate, only dark. I'd rather eat one small good chocolate than an entire bar of mass produced (Hersheys, etc). Am really spoiled living in NYC because we get great chocolates from all over the world and easy to get too. Maybe too easy. :w00t::w00t: Those look amazing Kim. I'm also a hot cocoa snob. I only use Dutch chocolate and make it myself. My friend from the Netherlands keeps me supplied.:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Chocolate?!!! 

Now you're talking my language......the only food worth eating!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, now I'll be thinking about yummy dark chocolate all day long.....my mouth is watering now...:innocent:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't eat sweets very often, but I could order a box for Ron for Valentine's Day! Love that idea, then we can share his present!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Excuse me while I drool. :wub::wub: I'm a total chocoholic but only eat the good stuff and really don't have a taste for milk chocolate, only dark. I'd rather eat one small good chocolate than an entire bar of mass produced (Hersheys, etc). Am really spoiled living in NYC because we get great chocolates from all over the world and easy to get too. Maybe too easy. :w00t::w00t: Those look amazing Kim. I'm also a hot cocoa snob. I only use Dutch chocolate and make it myself. My friend from the Netherlands keeps me supplied.:chili:


I'm with you on that.. when we used to do Toy Fair at the Javits, one of our stops was a few fine chocolatiers! Sounds silly but it's not any different than splurging a little extra on a really good Venezuelan Steak..OMG will ruin you for all other steaks, a good chocolate will ruin you for all others..
One of those things you don't need a lot of since it's so wonderful it lingers in the memory..:innocent:

I'm a hot chocolate snob too..yup, real Dutch Cocoa, I use it in baking too..

Wow love this thread..lol,I gained three pounds just reading it!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Chocolate?!!!
> 
> Now you're talking my language......the only food worth eating!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, now I'll be thinking about yummy dark chocolate all day long.....my mouth is watering now...:innocent:


Chocolate... and pizza!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> Chocolate, did someone say chocolate? I'm a chocohaulic! The darker the better.. Hubby Al was never one for sweets but being married to me, I've brought him over to the "dark side" mmmmwwwaaa!
> When we were in NYC we went to Maison D' Chcolat on Madison Ave, spent $60 and walked out with a small bag of chocolates,, sooo insanely good.
> We're ruined for Hershey , we'd rather get to good stuff since, life is short.. Al brought me some chocolates at the hospital each time I've had surgery and when I have chemo..What a sweetie..
> What's funny is we found some really good chocolate bars, in of all places, Dollar Tree, called Landmark Confections, oversized chocolate bars, we get the dark chocolate and they're a $1 ! Not all chocolate is expensive,lol!
> ...



Too Funny. I'm not too much of a dark chocolate fan, but there were a lot of dark chocolate choices in this box and they were so amazing, I think they may have changed my taste!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I love chocolate, but I gave up fat and sugar about a month ago. After breaking my toe, I gained so much weight. Luckily by taking those two things out of my diet and back to exercising, I was able to drop 13 lbs! Maybe one day I will get to have a bite but right now I am trying to behave


Good for you Mags--I envy you, I don't think I could give sweets up entirely!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I think I just might have to spoil myself and get a small box, yup that's what I'm going to do :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


Go for it Paula!!! You'll love them!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Excuse me while I drool. :wub::wub: I'm a total chocoholic but only eat the good stuff and really don't have a taste for milk chocolate, only dark. I'd rather eat one small good chocolate than an entire bar of mass produced (Hersheys, etc). Am really spoiled living in NYC because we get great chocolates from all over the world and easy to get too. Maybe too easy. :w00t::w00t: Those look amazing Kim. I'm also a hot cocoa snob. I only use Dutch chocolate and make it myself. My friend from the Netherlands keeps me supplied.:chili:


OMG Susan, you sound exactly like me--too funny. I'm the same way, but unfortunately I don't have a friend in the Netherlands, nor do I work for Godiva anymore!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> I don't eat sweets very often, but I could order a box for Ron for Valentine's Day! Love that idea, then we can share his present!


That's a great idea. They're actually hard to describe, but they're not too sweet. Being that you're not a sweets person really I think you'll like these!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aldi's has European or Swiss chocolate and butter cookies,, they have milk and dark chocolate..can't remember the name but they come in a dark brown box, actually actually $1.67 a box. Al my sweetie just picked me up some.. He says it will help my stitches from itching less..lol.Dark chocolate coated butter cookies is what it says on the box, specially selected from Germany.. they're a butter cookie with a dark chocolate slab on it.. They also have milk chocolate which I might have to try..Used to like milk chocolate but it got too "parafeney / waxy" over the years..
I still like Dove once in a while,especially the ice cream bars mmmmm


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I honestly think there has been way too much hype on the dangers of fat. But, even so, chocolate doesn't have all that much fat. Brenda, allow yourself some chocolate, but when you do, make sure it is the best. Never, ever put Hersheys or Nesltes in your mouth. That isn't even real chocolate. I have said that I only have one very small piece, and it is so satisfying...it is Nirvana. Fat is not nearly as destructive as sugar, and everything that is low fat is high sugar. Enjoy some quality crafted chocolate...without guilt or fear. Put a small piece of quality crafted chocolate in your mouth, let it melt, let in engulf your senses. Chocolate is a gift from the earth, it is a sensual experience, that is why it has been associated with love for centuries.



Thanks Sylvie! well maybe I will try buying the best and enjoy indulging a little. But I find it hard to have sweets here and not devour them - my will power is not the best (unless I'm scared lol once I lost weight at Christmas because I did not over eat or over eat sweets). I need to lose a little weight so my next cholesterol results will be better than the last one, it has been lower in the past, and keep that up. I agree chocolate is the best! It's funny, the girls at work eat dark chocolate at work every day like it is and I have no interest (gosh, yes there is a sweet I don't eat LOL). And YES I totally agree about sugar, I am still guilty of eating too much and too much doesn't agree with me.

....and exercise more!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I love chocolate ❤


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Joanne, these are a million times better than tootsie rolls lol-I'll have to get these for you!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Joanne, these are a million times better than tootsie rolls lol-I'll have to get these for you!!!


Kim...nothing beats my 3 bags of tootsie rolls a week! Xoxo


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Kim...nothing beats my 3 bags of tootsie rolls a week! Xoxo


LOL...You're too funny with your tootsie rolls. I'm going to get you these. A little upscale chocolate fix...xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Okay, but if you change your mind, let me know! I know what you mean! Someone needs to invite something yummy and healthy!



Thank you....really I would love them, but I'm trying to resist LOL. My arms would be very rubbery if the temptation was right in front of me.


----------

